# Kinto Share US , can you use for Lyft?



## pineapple22 (Apr 28, 2019)

I got a rental from Kinto for Uber, does anyone know if you can and how to also use for Lyft?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

pineapple22 said:


> I got a rental from Kinto for Uber, does anyone know if you can and how to also use for Lyft?


First, what? Secondly, no.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You read the terms and conditions of your rental, right. Pretty damn clear, I'd say. Approved ride sharing for them is Uber, so...






KINTO Carshare


With KINTO enjoy access to hourly, daily and weekly car rentals for Uber, delivery services and personal use.




kinto-us.com


----------



## pineapple22 (Apr 28, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> You read the terms and conditions of your rental, right. Pretty damn clear, I'd say. Approved ride sharing for them is Uber, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, thanks for taking the time to research and provide useful/pertinent information. So many people just troll and add useless comments. Second, seems that only rental option to be able to do both platform is Hyrecare then.. damn. Hyrecar's super expensive and very limited on available cars. I am putting on way too many miles on my personal vehicle and I rent for weeks at a time when I plan to drive alot.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You will be surprised that Lyft will say yes. Those crooks don't care. They accepted Fair cars. Fair was for Uber only.
They asked my friend to combine the two pages of Fair inaurance and upload it on Lyft app. Yep, they are greedy crooks.


----------



## pineapple22 (Apr 28, 2019)

Safar said:


> rprised that Lyft will say yes. Those crooks don't care. They accepted Fair cars. Fair was for Uber only.
> They asked my friend to combine the two pages of Fair inaurance and upload it on Lyft app. Yep, they are greedy crooks.


It would be interesting to see if they will accept insurance from Kinto and approve the vehicle. LOL


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

pineapple22 said:


> It would be interesting to see if they will accept insurance from Kinto and approve the vehicle. LOL


Guess the only thing left for you to do is to do it and report back.  If it works, good for you, but I sure hope you don't get into an accident while doing Lyft with your Uber-only-per-contract-terms Toyota.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK here's the dealio...

Hyre-car charges more because you CAN use their cars for uber.

The other companies won't allow it because they don't charge enough to allow it.

That's both sides of the coin...


The difference is once you start using a car for ridesharing that the mileage/wear and tear accelerates _massively_.

The last car I rented (that wasn't a taxi) I used half a tank of gas in 4 days.

The last taxi I rented? I used 3/4 a tank of gas in 18 hours.

SIGNIFICANTLY more mileage, and more non highway miles in 1 day as a taxi than 4 days as a normal rental car.






In my market I wouldn't rent any car to do uber/lyft X/XL for more than NEGATIVE $75 per day.. Plus free gasoine...

Yes I need an extra $75 on top of zero expenses for it to be worth doing....

The math is egregiously bad in some markets, no matter how many times you crunch it or search for options, you will find something too expensive or not allowed, because at the end of the day, you can't make the math work.


Best bet is to go find the police auction and find something that's 70,000-100,000 miles on the odometer and still has 2-3 years left on uberX/XL


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The difference is once you start using a car for ridesharing that the mileage/wear and tear accelerates _massively_


There's a reason Enterprise quit renting to Uber drivers and Xchange Lease Program lost $9000 per car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> There's a reason Enterprise quit renting to Uber drivers and Xchange Lease Program lost $9000 per car.


The number one renter of Uber/lyft cars in the area is owned by the same company that owns the cab company I drive for.

They rent uber/lyft cars by the shift/day/week exactly like the taxis and they are all UBER BLACK eligible vehicles.

They also cost a hair more than the taxis for the same time frame, but they get the top dollar uber rates plus they have chauffeured fares plus a couple of stands at high end hotels. The theory is to refuse all but the chauffeur and highest end uber pings in the mornings out by the hotels. Queue the highest end uber services plus chaffeur pings at the airport, and hand out your card to chauffeur clients for repeat trips. They also have all the permits to hand out cards to uber customers and do repeat business off app and not give uber a cut, which as you all know can increase a fare by 50%-100% (assuming uber takes 30-50%)


Still if a driver has one on a weekly rental they might get another $200-300 a week doing uberX/XL pings at peak hours filling time in rather than parking and doing nothing. If they have a 3:00 pm ride scheduled and a 4:30 chaffeur ride scheduled they can do an uber ping in between and make an extra $5-10.00 and they are much better off than parking and doing nothing.

I guarantee they aren't losing $9,000 a car per year.

There's companies who know and understand how to price out renting these vehicles. But if all your getting us uberX/XL rates you'll never break even dealing with them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The number one renter of Uber/lyft cars in the area is owned by the same company that owns the cab company I drive for.
> 
> They rent uber/lyft cars by the shift/day/week exactly like the taxis and they are all UBER BLACK eligible vehicles.
> 
> ...


I'm one of the reasons they lost the $9000/car.

I made Xchange Lease Program work for me.

I put 140,000+ miles on my Xchange Lease car from when I got it until they got it back since I used it as my personal car as well.

Thanks Uber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> So posting that you have 0 life is making it work for you, eh? I guess all some people have is Uncle Uber…..sad!



take a reading comprehension course.

I said I made the Xchange Lease Program work for me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## pineapple22 (Apr 28, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess the only thing left for you to do is to do it and report back.  If it works, good for you, but I sure hope you don't get into an accident while doing Lyft with your Uber-only-per-contract-terms Toyota.


Lyft rejected the Kinto insurance. They stated that it is missing driver name and the insurance needs to match the driver name. If I get a liability insurance for my kinto vehicle, I am pretty sure that it may work. I drive part time 15 - 40 hrs per week on top of my 9 - 5. RS has been so lucrative (during busy hours) since the beginning of CV, I have been renting uber vehicles for weeks at a time. When I do rent a vehicle, I am putting on about 1,000 - 1,500 mi per week. I am not about to do that to my primary RS vehicle (Jeep). I am in a high pay market, so math is good enough for me. 

Main reason I want to add Lyft NOW is because I can't see the destination if I don't keep the 5/10 acceptance on Uber so need Lyft (I can see the destination info) to get a trip back to my area.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

pineapple22 said:


> Lyft rejected the Kinto insurance. They stated that it is missing driver name and the insurance needs to match the driver name. If I get a liability insurance for my kinto vehicle, I am pretty sure that it may work. I drive part time 15 - 40 hrs per week on top of my 9 - 5. RS has been so lucrative (during busy hours) since the beginning of CV, I have been renting uber vehicles for weeks at a time. When I do rent a vehicle, I am putting on about 1,000 - 1,500 mi per week. I am not about to do that to my primary RS vehicle (Jeep). I am in a high pay market, so math is good enough for me.
> 
> Main reason I want to add Lyft NOW is because I can't see the destination if I don't keep the 5/10 acceptance on Uber so need Lyft (I can see the destination info) to get a trip back to my area.


_WTF??????????????????_


Gryft ain't going to give you sh!t


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

New2This said:


> take a reading comprehension course.
> 
> I said I made the Xchange Lease Program work for me.


I call that sophisticated and fancy name-calling, good job! Since I drive an old-school 4Runner, my name calling is also old school, if he said all that to me, I would have name called his ass old school. And then moderators would come after me.
A guy who lacks comprehension skills, is basically a stupid guy.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

pineapple22 said:


> Lyft rejected the Kinto insurance. They stated that it is missing driver name and the insurance needs to match the driver name. If I get a liability insurance for my kinto vehicle, I am pretty sure that it may work. I drive part time 15 - 40 hrs per week on top of my 9 - 5. RS has been so lucrative (during busy hours) since the beginning of CV, I have been renting uber vehicles for weeks at a time. When I do rent a vehicle, I am putting on about 1,000 - 1,500 mi per week. I am not about to do that to my primary RS vehicle (Jeep). I am in a high pay market, so math is good enough for me.
> 
> Main reason I want to add Lyft NOW is because I can't see the destination if I don't keep the 5/10 acceptance on Uber so need Lyft (I can see the destination info) to get a trip back to my area.


 Rideshare in a Jeep, is that a Wrangler?


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

There is a way you can use KINTO share cars on Lyft


----------

